# Newest process



## Tndavid (Dec 19, 2016)

Once refined from some karat and some gold filled. 








9.7 grams. 
Love it love it love it 
Can't wait till my next package arrives.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE&list=RDXcATvu5f9vE

Somehow this song needs to be re-written for you as: "Addicted to GOLD"

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey I like that song. Lol. Only when one is passionate will true mastery be achieved! :shock:


----------



## Palladium (Dec 19, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE&list=RDXcATvu5f9vE
> 
> Somehow this song needs to be re-written for you as: "Addicted to GOLD"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



1985 called and wants their youtube video back! :mrgreen: 
I so remember that song and as i was just listening to it my 10 year old walked in and said " Really dad !"


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 19, 2016)

Palladium said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE&list=RDXcATvu5f9vE
> ...


Tell your youngun, don't hate the player, hate the game. Lol


----------



## Palladium (Dec 19, 2016)

We've been sitting here for the last hour as i explain old folks music to him. :lol: 
God where did the time go!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 19, 2016)

Yea they sure don't make music like that use to.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 19, 2016)

...yeah.. Music used to be instruments..rhythms..melodies...meaning..

Now its just beeps 'n boops made on a computer, while the "artist" is autotuned to death, or is singing in the crappiest falsetto one person can possibly achieve..

Music used to be beautiful.
Much like your lil beauty there. Excellent work David.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes thank God for the classic stations. And thank you kind sir...


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 19, 2016)

I have the most horrid memories of those vile and profane sirens from that Robert Palmer video. Haunting and torturing the innocence of my young dreams and fantasies...

Horrible, terrible stuff! :lol: :lol: 

Nice bar man!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 19, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> I have the most horrid memories of those vile and profane sirens from that Robert Palmer video. Haunting and torturing the innocence of my young dreams and fantasies...
> 
> Horrible, terrible stuff! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice bar man!


Bahahaha. :lol: 

Thanks brother!!


----------



## Damien (Dec 24, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE&list=RDXcATvu5f9vE
> 
> Somehow this song needs to be re-written for you as: "Addicted to GOLD"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:




I can do this. I used to write parody lyrics. Could be fun! When I find a bit of time, perhaps I'll rewrite the lyrics! 

Challenge accepted. Ha ha ha


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 24, 2016)

Damien said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE&list=RDXcATvu5f9vE
> ...


Bahahaha.


----------

